# MoCA 2.0 and DECA on the same coax?



## kpziegler (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a DirecTV setup with an HR44 and a couple C41's, with my in-wall coax as the DECA transport. Today I ordered several bonded MoCA 2.0 adapters to increase my room-to-room network speeds, with the intention of connecting the C41's to the Genie via Ethernet (with MoCA 2.0 on the coax instead of DECA). Of course, I forgot that the C41's don't have Ethernet ports so now I'm figuring out what to do.

Some ideas...I could possibly connect a CCW to the C41's and Genie and go Genie coax->CCW->MoCA 2.0 adapter->in wall coax->MoCA 2.0 adapter->CCW->C41, but this seems silly. However, looking at the frequency ranges it appears I could run MoCA 2.0 above 1Ghz and keep DECA on the same coax, I just need to keep the SWiM frequencies off the in-wall coax (with a low-pass filter, perhaps a MoCA PoE filter?)

Anyone have any insights?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Why are you trying to reinvent the wheel? :scratching: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpziegler (Jun 9, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Why are you trying to reinvent the wheel?


With DECA, I get around 90 Mbps for network traffic. With bonded MoCA 2.0, I should get over 500 Mbps room-to-room.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kpziegler said:


> With DECA, I get around 90 Mbps for network traffic.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


that is more than enough for Directv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you connecting somethings g other than DIRECTV in that room with the client? Is your main router next to the hr44 or something?


----------



## kpziegler (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a 150 Mbps Internet connection, but I live in a circa-1990 three story townhouse, so coax and powerline are my only realistic options for networking. I've been using DECA as my network backbone, but haven't been able to get full benefit of my cable modem because of the 90 Mbps limit on DECA that I get.

Anyway, I got my adapters and decided to go with my first idea for now, using some Cinema Connection Kits I had to connect to the Genie and the C41's, but keeping the DECA signal off the room-to-room coax (it is now only carrying the MoCA 2.0 signaling). I am seeing 250-950 Mbps room-to-room now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well you don't need a deca on the hr44. Just plug an Ethernet cable into the switch or router at the tv. Then that will bridge the signal to the MOCA network you created. I assume it's on a totally different coax from the dish than the coax going to the room the client is in?


----------



## kpziegler (Jun 9, 2007)

That's right...totally different coax. I was thinking of trying what you suggested, but I wasn't sure that the Genie Ethernet port would carry MRV traffic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The genie is the only units that can bridge internally the coax deca and its Ethernet port. Other units do not do that.


----------

